# Mixing Species



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

*Mixing Botia Species*

IM going to purchase a few more Botias/Loaches tomorrow. What Im wondering is if they dont have the exact species I already bought if I could buy a different species and they be okay togehter?? I called and they only have one more green tiger, which is what I have already but they have plenty of red tails.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You can mix them if you have the space and you get 3 of each minimum- no help here. I suggest you get the second tiger and wait for more and then get a 3rd.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

DavidDoyle said:


> You can mix them if you have the space and you get 3 of each minimum- no help here. I suggest you get the second tiger and wait for more and then get a 3rd.


yeah, thats what I was thinking.. thanks!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Loaches can also be very aggressive towards other botia species.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, I went and got the one they had left and now the one I already had is chasing around all of my cichlids! He's starting to piss me off... He hasnt bothered anyone since I got him last Friday - why now all of a sudden?? I did a water change this morning and added and rearranged the rockwork - could that be why??


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Lonely botias can go aggressive, what is the tank size?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

In my experience with loaches, which isn't alot, the green tigers get pretty large and are fairly aggressive.

Here a good link with some info on this species.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

The tank is a 55 gal - it contains 4 blue cobalt zebras, 4 red zebras, 4 yellow labs and 2 tiger botia. I just got one of those tigers today. From what I was told - these fish only get to be about 5-7 inches long.. 

I know one thing, If I can catch his butt, hes going in a breeder net and back to the store tomorrow.. lol


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Personally and this is just me, but I would take them both back and go with a small syno or 2 for your african tank.

Loaches at least from what I read on that link that I posted like soft water and the africans that you have like hard water.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, I took them back - these botias were already in African cichlid tanks at the fish store - thats why I bought them...

anyhow, I got a baby syno cat instead..  I had to totally tear out all my rockwork to catch them - but they are gone! ***whew*** I have $78 worth of fish in that tank and I would have been majorly pissed if one of my cichlids got killed!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I think you'll find it was worth it in the end. You'll love the syno, they are such great fish. I have 3 of them myself. Congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks WT, I wanted to get three but they only had the one. Ill probably go back next week and get two more. Everyone is swimming so peacefully now in my tank.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Aww, that's fantastic! I think you'll be so much happier with the syno(s) than the loaches.


----------

